# Superbowl Party



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

If anyone does not have plans yet, we got a projection set up on the wall at the shop and gonna be grillin' and frying ribs and wings ect. bring a chair and a sixer. About 0430 @ 2932 Westfield Road. Good sound system.


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

i wished


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

man it was fun to whoever missed out on goin!:beer:


----------

